# Audacity - song file conversion?



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi - I ripped some songs to my machine and want to edit them in Audacity. They're ".wma" files, but Audacity won't import them, saying if they're uncompressed try importing Raw Data. Doing that I get some strange options I don't know how to answer and ultimately get loud static.

Is there a program out there that can convert these files to something useable like .mp3 or .wav?

Thanks!


----------



## cncmomma (Oct 23, 2006)

convert using a freeware program such as this one I use:
Free Converter at Download.com or you can try searching for one you like at Download.com-remember to get freeware unless you want to pay or use trial versions


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

What did you rip them with?? Try using Audiograbber, it's free and will rip to MP3 and will use whatever encoder you want, and interfaces with CDDB to pick up the ID3 tag info.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

I use CDex for ripping and encoding.


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks guys. This will work great.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

if you can budget it get the latest acid pro,,, its so damn easy to use,,i found the audacity to be a pain in the rear,, even being free it wasnt worth it to me


----------

